# Medic 911 - Mecklenburg EMS



## NPO (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone know why Medic 911 has such large ambulances? I assume their serice has a reason to have a quad cab ambulance like that for 911. Do they have 3 personel?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 1, 2015)

Nope, 2 person crews.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 6, 2015)

How long have they been using that type?  In our area a few have tried them and went back to the smaller size.  I know of a couple partners that would fill the backseat of that unit X-mas shopping.


----------



## NPO (Jun 6, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> How long have they been using that type?  In our area a few have tried them and went back to the smaller size.  I know of a couple partners that would fill the backseat of that unit X-mas shopping.


I think the newer ones are vans.


----------



## Medic9955 (Jul 1, 2015)

NPO said:


> I think the newer ones are vans.


Nope; newer ones are international terrastars.  The crew cab makes SSM a lot nicer, as is having a trainee.  The larger chassis also stands up to Medic running the rigs to 300k miles a lot better than smaller chassis


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2015)

They do SSM in those??


----------



## Medic9955 (Jul 1, 2015)

NPO said:


> They do SSM in those??


Yeah...they have "posts" at fire stations and a few of their own "stations" but everyone reports to a main station and gets sent out from there.


----------



## NPO (Jul 4, 2015)

Medic9955 said:


> Yeah...they have "posts" at fire stations and a few of their own "stations" but everyone reports to a main station and gets sent out from there.


That seems quite inefficient in that vehicle. 

Don't get me wrong, my unit is a quad cab Freightliner, but the only time we are put in SSM is when the city is level 0.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2015)

NPO said:


> That seems quite inefficient in that vehicle.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my unit is a quad cab Freightliner, but the only time we are put in SSM is when the city is level 0.


Yeah, but isn't that one primarily a long distance CCT unit vs. Frontline 911 response unit?


----------



## NPO (Jul 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, but isn't that one primarily a long distance CCT unit vs. Frontline 911 response unit?


Yes. Which was my point. They are too big to do SSM in lol

Granted, 911 in it is nice. Just not moving around posting all day. But maybe they're system is less busy. Our 911 units spend 5-15 minutes at a post on average.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 9, 2015)

Here at MEDIC, we also have a lot of students riding for their internships and clinicals. Students include: EMT, Medics, Nurses, RT and Resident Physicians. The crew cab is nice for reclining and relaxing.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 10, 2015)

NPO said:


> That seems quite inefficient in that vehicle.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my unit is a quad cab Freightliner, but the only time we are put in SSM is when the city is level 0.



i see kaiser sunset. thats amazing. take that lafd 76.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 10, 2015)

Somebody should tell them about the taco place at Vermont and Santa Monica. I've had a hard time parking my Road Rescue there. I can't imagine parking that beast on the side street.


----------



## NPO (Jul 10, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Somebody should tell them about the taco place at Vermont and Santa Monica. I've had a hard time parking my Road Rescue there. I can't imagine parking that beast on the side street.


We go anywhere there are tacos.


----------



## Medic9955 (Jul 10, 2015)

NPO said:


> Yes. Which was my point. They are too big to do SSM in lol
> 
> Granted, 911 in it is nice. Just not moving around posting all day. But maybe they're system is less busy. Our 911 units spend 5-15 minutes at a post on average.



I don't think MEDIC is "less busy"..lmacho?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd love to do SSM in a rig that size. Talk about leg room. Probably would dislike SSM less if I had that much space.


----------



## NCmedic (Jul 22, 2015)

Medic9955 said:


> I don't think MEDIC is "less busy"..lmacho?



Less busy......hahaha  glad y'all are here and know better .  Crew Cabs are pretty much exclusively for the comfort of the crew and to accommodate the the large number of students we have.  I think I would really miss the 4-door trucks if we ever go away from them.

We've used Chevy 4500's since 2003 and switch to the International TerraStars in 2011 after Chevy stopped making the 4500's and we ran out those chassis.


----------

